# Pink sewing machine!



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

Once I get her cleaned up I may be totally in love! Isn't she cute? She has the knee control too and I'm going to see if I can mount it somehow on my multi table. When I picked her up I put the head inside the truck and the cabinet in the bed. We had a few raindrops on the way home and where the rain hit that cabinet it literally took the finish right off....never seen anything like it. Besides I don't really have room for the cabinet.
I'm thinking I may just be able to treadle her even.....
I will post some more pics next week when I hopefully will have time to clean her up and get her sewing.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You can treadle a machine that has all the gadgets? I never even though of that.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

Maura said:


> You can treadle a machine that has all the gadgets? I never even though of that.


I really don't know but I figure it won't hurt to try! I know you can treadle a zig zag and some of the newer treadles have other stitches...if it doesn't work then I'll just put the motor back on and use it like that.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

If it's belt drive with external motor, you can treadle them. Though some need more torque to run, so it might be a bit of a workout to use them.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

She will be a pretty girl!


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

and nothing is working! ugh! I gave her some oil last night and threaded her up. I was sad to see plastic gears inside. I didn't have much time last night so I'm still hoping that when I can actually sit down and spend a few hours she will sew. Right now though I can't get a consistent straight or zig zag stitch...much less any other. 

This one may well be beyond my expertise......


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Looks like you get the opportunity to learn! 

Post questions and pictures. Most of them need a real thorough cleaning - the type that requires a lot of disassembly.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

ginnie5,

Hunt up some Tri-Flow oil. Check your local bicycle shops, they use it, or go online to Sew-Classic, she sells it. That is excellent oil and it has solvents to dissolve old gummed up oils left behind. 

Oil everything that even looks like it can or should move. You might need some heat in some of the places but keep it away from the plastic parts.

Q-tips and denatured alcohol works very good for cleaning and hasn't damaged any of the paint on the machines I've used it on.
If there are really heavily gunked up areas the alcohol won't cut, use Hoppe's #9 gun cleaning solvent. I've not had any machines damaged with that either.

That machine looks from the outside as if it was used to death and floated in oil.

But, take your time. That machine didn't get to where it is overnight, so it will take some time to get it right again.

Joe


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

Joe I do have Tri flow and that's what I'm using. I'm hoping that it will work some magic on her! I'm going out of town for a couple days and then have my dd's bridal shower this weekend so maybe next week I will have time to look at her. If I can't get her to do the decorative stitches that will be ok....just a consistent straight or zig zag stitch will be fine. So far all I've really worked on are straight stitch machines. The 501 and 503 just needed cleaning and oiling and then they worked fine.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

ginnie5 said:


> Joe I do have Tri flow and that's what I'm using. I'm hoping that it will work some magic on her! I'm going out of town for a couple days and then have my dd's bridal shower this weekend so maybe next week I will have time to look at her. If I can't get her to do the decorative stitches that will be ok....just a consistent straight or zig zag stitch will be fine. So far all I've really worked on are straight stitch machines. The 501 and 503 just needed cleaning and oiling and then they worked fine.


Before you go out of town, pour the Tri-Flow to anything and everything that even remotely looks like it can or should move. Especially the horizontal moving parts under the faceplate and all of the controls behind the knobs and under the bed. Then let it soak while you are out of town.

Joe


----------

